# What books...



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

What books has everyone read? You know, books by J. R. R. Tolkien. Put down which ones you have read, or are reading. So i know what i should read after i finish RETURN OF THE KING.


----------



## Nevavarein (Sep 22, 2002)

well ive only read the Hobbit and LoTR trilogy, but im reading the Silmarrilion (i think you spell it that way) now for my guild. and after you read RoTK, you shoukd read the Sil.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Sep 22, 2002)

Then Its Unfinished Tales thern HOME (history Of Middle Earth) however theres about 12 of them so Im not bothering with them . I think it kinda take the fun out of it.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 22, 2002)

*yeah,*

That's perfectly understandable.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Sep 22, 2002)

Popqueen definetinly read the silmarrilion next but give yourself some time to get into it. It is not a straight narritive like LorT but a history of the first age with lots of narritives going on. Histories is really interesting if you want to get deeper into the sil, mainly, as it was his life's work, and the thought process behind it.

oh I forgot this is bag end you should read Harry Potter next


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Whenever...*

Whenever the 5th book comes out (order of the pheonix). I'm an avid harry potter reader, so between those books i read lotr.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

oh i love HP. ican't wait for the book. i think it's gonna be out summer 2003. sooo long to wait .......................


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Oct 20, 2002)

Yeah, but you can't ever compare HP and LOTR because they are such different books aimed at different generations. I thought the HP movies sucked though


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

hey i haven;t seen u around for a while. i thought they were good. at least they stayed true to the storyline and portryaed the characters how they were supposed to be ...........

*cough*cough*PeterJackson*cough*cough*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

The Hobbit
The LOTR
The Sil
Unfinished Tales
HOME 5 : The Lost Road (reading it right now)
HOME 6 : The Return of the Shadow (reading)

Lady Galadriel,why are you so reluctant to read the HOME series? It is true that some parts of these books can get somewhat tedious here and there (for example HOME #6) but overall they are worth reading, 
especially if you are a true fan.


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 20, 2002)

I read the LotR first, then the Silmarillion and then the Hobbit. Which HOME do you like the best so far?


----------



## Eol (Oct 20, 2002)

lets see i read the hobbit first then i read lotr....then i read the hobbit again...then lotr again....then i read the silmarillion and im reading the hobbit again right now


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

LOL. u REALLY like the hobbit don't u


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *LOL. u REALLY like the hobbit don't u *



I don't like the Hobbit _that_ much,compared to LOTR and the Sil of course.It's just not as captivating as these two.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *The Hobbit
> The LOTR
> The Sil
> ...



Nope . I think that after Ive finished the Sim I think thats I would be spoiling it if I go into every single thing also I want to broaden my horizons with other books because I would be missing out on other great books out there.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 21, 2002)

i plan on reading them but not anytime soon. i can't handle it if i try to read the whole thing all at once


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 22, 2002)

The Hobbit
The LOTR
The Sil
The UT
And am planning on starting HOME ASAP


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 22, 2002)

really i would read them but i have a pretty busy schedule for a while.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah, i agree, i just haven't got enough time to read them at the moment which is really sad 
but i am definitely going to read them asap as well


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 23, 2002)

yah. and i have the book dracula and i've really been meaning to read it. as soon as i'm done with the one i'm reading now. LOL


----------

